# Tuning ??



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Bought my first bow (Bowtech Tomkat) this past year, had the bowshop at Sportsman's warehouse set it up for me. Shot a doe with it this year. I am happy with it and my skills to date.

My question(s) is: Tuning, can some of you explain that some. I hear some of you talking about tuning the bow, and tuning your arrows. I assume I need to understand this so I can improve my skills further. Thanks.


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

*PIC*

This picture should explain broadhead tuning a little. Jason Slocum


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Jason's right...this will help you fine "tune" your setup. To have great broadhead flight, you need to have a tuned bow.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

You need to have your bow set up so that the arrows fly to the target with out fishtailing, or porposing as they fly down range.

If they are doing this they are loosing energy and it they don't strike the target square on, your penetration will suffer greatly.

It basicly comes down to having the right spined arrow / head combanation, and having your rest and nock point in the right place.


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

A perfectly-tuned bow/arrow combo will shoot unfletched arrows perfectly. When I used to bowhunt, I could shoot at 50 yards and have unfletched arrows hit point first and only slightly higher in the target than than fletched ones due to the reduced drag. Tuning includes placement of the nocking point and plunger or rest position for the bow, and length and stiffness (spine) for the arrows. If your arrows are not quite stiff enough they can be shortened (assuming there's enough length to do that; broadheads should be a minimum of 1" ahead of the rest at full draw) or draw weight reduced by a few lbs, and if a bit too stiff the draw weight can be increased or you can switch to a heavier point to help the arrow flex better (enough). Good luck!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

There are a whole lot of different factors that can go into tuning a bow. The pic posted by JSlocum is a great reference. The main objective is for your arrows to fly without fishtailing and have your broadheads impact exactly where your field points do.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

The Easton website has a great section on tuning. It can be as simple as you want of very time consuming and tedious depending on how far you want to go with fine tuning. For me, simple paper tuning until I get bullet holes with no tear works fine. My field points and broadheads hit the same spot out to 20 yards and that's good enough for me. If you want them to hit the same spot at 50 yards then you are in for some additional fine tuning. I don't have the patience for that and won't shoot that far anyway.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Makes sense. 
Now I have some research and shooting to do to check my bow out.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks also for this info--Good chart and splannin!


----------

